# XP printer sharing



## masmadi (Dec 12, 2004)

Help, I can not get my wireless laptop to be able to access my hardwired printer and computer A (desktop). I think I have set up the network properly but who knows! I try to access the workgroup on computer B (wireless laptop) and I get the message that MSHOME is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this netowrk resource. I saw that someone else asked this earlier but not sure it was answered. I do see computer B on computer A as a part of the workgroup, but do not find any workgroup on computer B.:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please tell us how this is wired up, router, ICS, switch. Where is the printer connected?


----------



## masmadi (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a d-link router hard wired into my surfboard modem, then into the main desktop computer. The printer is also hardwired into my main desktop computer. My son's laptop uses a wireless card. I have set the printer up on the desktop as a shared printer.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Work down the list until you come to something that doesn't work.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## masmadi (Dec 12, 2004)

I can ping my computer, but my son's laptop the black screen quickly comes up and then disappears.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Start, Run, CMD.

In the DOS box that opens, type the ping command, it'll hang around so you can see it. :smile:


----------

